

Ask HN: I'm a Computational Engineer, how do I get a normal programming job? - fjdghsd

I&#x27;m a Computational Engineer and I write (research) software used for computational fluid dynamics. This is software who&#x27;s sole purpose is to solve extremely large systems of math equations in an accurate and time-efficient manner. My work uses C and Fortran, though I&#x27;ve &quot;learned&quot; and &quot;used&quot; a bit of C++ and OOP, and I know quite a bit of parallel programing in general and low-level memory management.<p>This is a nice field, but it&#x27;s not something I want to do anymore. To be honest, I want to use my programming knowhow to get my first &quot;regular&quot; programming job, and then use that to pick up the CS&#x2F;E concepts I never learned in school and use that as a jumping point to bigger and better programming jobs. So I&#x27;ve applied to a few positions where they basically just needed people with C, C++, and Linux experience. I&#x27;ve gotten a few responses and scheduled some phone interviews already.<p>I Googled for things like &quot;common programmer interview questions&quot; and some of the questions are absolutely ridiculous and I honestly have no idea what it even means. Something simple like: &quot;create a linked list that does…&quot; is difficult for me, because I only work with arrays, vectors, etc. On the other hand, fizzbuzz is comically easy.<p>So what are some websites, MIT courses, etc, that I should definitely review before any of these interviews? I&#x27;m sure I&#x27;m not the only scientific programmer&#x2F;computational engineer to jump ship and ask this question.
======
dekhn
If you can write CFD code, you can figure out linked lists.

